# 24: 5:00 am - 7:00am (05/09) SPOILERS season finale



## josephs911 (Apr 14, 2005)

couldn't wait to the end show, what a great epsiode so far!! More stuff to come.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

OK now what?


----------



## josephs911 (Apr 14, 2005)

whats next for jack, great episode best ever!


----------



## njtaz (Feb 22, 2003)

What an episode! What an ending! Can't wait for January 2006!


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Well, I was half-right. I knew Jack would end up being the one taking the fall for the Chinese consulate invasion, but I figured we'd end the episode with him being cuffed to head off to China. This ending was just as enticing though, as we just have no idea what's going to happen.

I knew immediately when the car blew up that Tony and the Chick were not in it. She was too intent on getting away. I can't believe that Jack didn't ask her where the nuke was going to strike. I have a hard time believing she wouldn't have know.

All in all a pretty exciting season IMO. I know a lot of people had gripes about the believability and the suspension of disbelief required, but that never bothered me. In fact, the more over the top and non-believable, the more fun. I can't wait until next season!


----------



## TBoons (Dec 28, 2003)

njtaz said:


> What an episode! What an ending! Can't wait for January 2006!


I am staying up until then! 

Great ending!


----------



## daperlman (Jan 25, 2002)

Could you imagine... a nuclear warhead fell on someone's house... like the opposite of what happened in weird science


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

Great ending....certainly 100% better than last season with Jack sitting in his car crying. So, those who know he is not dead are Michelle, Tony, Chloie, CTU director, any more?


----------



## Sopranoman (Dec 16, 2001)

Awesome


----------



## njtaz (Feb 22, 2003)

etexlady said:


> Great ending....certainly 100% better than last season with Jack sitting in his car crying. So, those who know he is not dead are Michelle, Tony, Chloie, CTU director, any more?


The CTU Director thinks he's dead as well. Its just Tony, Michelle, Chloe and President Palmer.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

Palmer knows too. I wouldn't say with certainty that CTU dir. was in on it, though it seems likely he was. I thought for sure we were gonna get at least 5 mins of Kim Bauer. Anyway, the show ended in perfect 24 form. If they could manufacture such an intricate plan in so little time then this can be only one television show! Time bending rules!


----------



## ToddAtl (Jul 27, 2003)

wow, I suppose I am going to be in the minority but for me, there is comedy, high comedy and then there was the last 30 minutes of 24, perhaps the most unintentionally funny thing that I've seen. This was the first season I managed to make it through to the end but I guess 24 just isn't for me. 

oh well I'm sure it will do just fine without me!


----------



## rlc1 (Sep 15, 2003)

Can't come up with much better of a cliff-hanger than that. I wonder if next season, Jack is not even on the show for the first few hours....kind of like they did with Tony and David Palmer in this season....and then all of a sudden he shows up somehow to save the day again.


----------



## daperlman (Jan 25, 2002)

ToddAtl said:


> wow, I suppose I am going to be in the minority but for me, there is comedy, high comedy and then there was the last 30 minutes of 24, perhaps the most unintentionally funny thing that I've seen. This was the first season I managed to make it through to the end but I guess 24 just isn't for me.
> 
> oh well I'm sure it will do just fine without me!


I was waiting to see Cloie and Edgar run off together into the sunset.


----------



## Ramblnman (Nov 27, 2002)

Lesson for would be baddies - if you're firing off a stealth missile from Iowa, aim for Chicago. Don't make the missile fly right past Jack.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

scheckeNYK said:


> Palmer knows too. I wouldn't say with certainty that CTU dir. was in on it, though it seems likely he was. I thought for sure we were gonna get at least 5 mins of Kim Bauer. Anyway, the show ended in perfect 24 form. If they could manufacture such an intricate plan in so little time then this can be only one television show! Time bending rules!


I was hoping he'd at least give Kim one last call. Of course, at 7:00 am, she would have been in the shower and unable to hear the phone ring. That scene would work.


----------



## chewbaccad (Feb 16, 2005)

C'mon... how much cooler would that episode have been if they'd played the ending Incredible Hulk theme music as Jack walked off into the sunrise?!?


----------



## Frank_M (Sep 9, 2001)

First, great season. If you like 24, you loved this season. If you want to nitpick.. that's fine. Watch something else.

Second... uh... I think the writers were watching old reruns of the Incredible Hulk TV show when writing the ending. Did it strike anyone else as the EXACT same way all of those episodes ended? 

Fun season!


----------



## chewbaccad (Feb 16, 2005)

Frank_M said:


> Second... uh... I think the writers were watching old reruns of the Incredible Hulk TV show when writing the ending. Did it strike anyone else as the EXACT same way all of those episodes ended?


Apparently, yeah  By 30 seconds!!


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

chewbaccad said:



> C'mon... how much cooler would that episode have been if they'd played the ending Incredible Hulk theme music as Jack walked off into the sunrise?!?


I was whistling it.

And I also had something about "the shadowy flight into the dangerous world of a man... who does not exist" running through my head.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

There is no way the whole Jack is dead thing would fly with the Chinese. They would want / need to see the body and probably have fingerprint confirmation. Oh well....it was a fun ride


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I was kind of disappointed by the ending...the rest of the season was terrific.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

chewbaccad said:


> C'mon... how much cooler would that episode have been if they'd played the ending Incredible Hulk theme music as Jack walked off into the sunrise?!?


Oh yeah! Somebody HAS to edit that scene and overlay that!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

After the frontal lobotomy, I suppose this is good television. But I missed having the frontal lobotomy -- I was out sick that day. Worst piece of crap in a long time; the only thing that made it better than 7th Heaven was that there was stuff regularly blown up.


----------



## Mystic6 (Oct 31, 2004)

"On the first day....he saved the President.....

On the second day....a city......

On the third....a nation......

And on the fourth day....the World....


But if you think you know what's coming next....you don't know Jack!"


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Paperboy2003 said:


> There is no way the whole Jack is dead thing would fly with the Chinese. They would want / need to see the body and probably have fingerprint confirmation. Oh well....it was a fun ride


Well they did mention something about a body double and all the necessary things to fake it. My guess is they fry the body via a nice hot oven. The thing is, they really have to keep him quiet next season because they probably will never be able to show his face again. Maybe a new face?

Not asking the cute terrorist where the nuke is was a bauer blunder. And I hate that we are all so smart that we knew the car didn't house the terrorist/tony. that would have been a cool surprise.

I guess jack is totally off drugs this year, which is great. And thankfully he can now be free of audrey the annoying one. I wish the SoD had a bigger part in this.

Will behrooz recognize jack on a streetcorner in LA on his way to mexico?  we will never know. I half thought they would doctor up paul's body to look like jack.

I'm glad they are doing the 24 week run in January. Fox got it right.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

dswallow said:


> After the frontal lobotomy, I suppose this is good television. But I missed having the frontal lobotomy -- I was out sick that day. Worst piece of crap in a long time; the only thing that made it better than 7th Heaven was that there was stuff regularly blown up.


hey i've missed the whole season of 7th heaven due to conflicts, how about sending me some dvds?  and hope your insurance covers that operation for you once you feel better

I like 24 much better than 7th heaven for the record.


----------



## Mystic6 (Oct 31, 2004)

etexlady said:


> So, those who know he is not dead are Michelle, Tony, Chloie, CTU director, any more?


Director Buchanan walked away before they revived Jack. There was no indication he was in on it.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Frank_M said:


> First, great season. If you like 24, you loved this season. If you want to nitpick.. that's fine. Watch something else.


Nonsense...you can love it, AND nitpick.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

dswallow said:


> Worst piece of crap in a long time.


But hating it and watching it...well, I don't really get that...


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

I thought of the Hulk as well.

I hope the hottie makes into next season. 

I hope Palmer does something to destroy the Logan.

Put Jack, the hottie, and Palmer all on the a$$ of Logan. I would watch that.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Outstanding ending....

My guess... he will make it to Chicago and meet up with Kim and Chase. And I don't think that Palmer has heard the last of Jack... or maybe we will call him "David"


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

Why in the title of this thread the date says 5/9 not 5/23?


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Killing the neighbor kid made it pretty obvious it was the son and mom walking to the car that got blown up... There is a reason Palmer is one of the few that know Jack survived... My guess is the Chinese don't give up, and after a short while Logan gives them Palmer... and Palmer contacts Jack...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Just an FYI, if you call to change your directv service, you should make sure it's working and not assume it is when you get home, because the morons at directv (who on the same day managed to erase my credit card info while trying to update it after failing to update it despite 2 phone calls months back) might just disconnect you rather than change your programming.

Needless to say I'm hunting for the episode online. If anyone has any thoughts on the best place to look, feel free to PM me. Looks like BTEF is down permanently (as per the IRC channel message).


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

TAsunder said:


> Just an FYI, if you call to change your directv service, you should make sure it's working and not assume it is when you get home, because the morons at directv (who on the same day managed to erase my credit card info while trying to update it after failing to update it despite 2 phone calls months back) might just disconnect you rather than change your programming.
> 
> Needless to say I'm hunting for the episode online. If anyone has any thoughts on the best place to look, feel free to PM me. Looks like BTEF is down permanently (as per the IRC channel message).


Things aren't necessarily as quick to appear as they used to be; by tomorrow you should find it on www.torrentspy.com, among others. You can usually find a list of active sites to check out at www.slyck.com.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

This was a good ending? All the hoo-ha with Marwan and the nuke and it's solved by a single jet shooting a single missile. Boom, all over, terror ended. 

The whole Chinese thing is unbelievably unbelievable. The hunt for Jack took up the last half hour, after evil Marwan was dispatched, but I felt no suspense at all. 

Supremely anti-climactic. \

Bummer

:down:


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

dswallow said:


> After the frontal lobotomy, I suppose this is good television. But I missed having the frontal lobotomy -- I was out sick that day. Worst piece of crap in a long time; the only thing that made it better than 7th Heaven was that there was stuff regularly blown up.


Wow, not only did you find a way to say you didn't like the episode but you did so in just a way as to insult everyone who did by calling them, essentially, an idiot. Well done 

Yeah, I liked the episode so I guess I know your opinion of me now.

See, now Ed in the message above mine managed to state why he didn't like the episode without insulting anyone.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Maui said:


> Wow, not only did you find a way to say you didn't like the episode but you did so in just a way as to insult everyone who did by calling them, essentially, an idiot. Well done
> 
> Yeah, I liked the episode so I guess I know your opinion of me now.
> 
> See, now Ed in the message above mine managed to state why he didn't like the episode without insulting anyone.


Wow, I'm amazed how many people seem to really want me to be calling them idiots. 

I think we established quite some time earlier this season that the storyline could only be enjoyed for the "who's Jack gonna kill next" and similar aspects (i.e; watching stuff blow up, crash or otherwise get destroyed). It long ago lost any possibility of establishing any sort of consistent reasoning within its own universe, that's for sure. Several of the episodic threads have really cute summaries of the season so far that express this far better than my comments here, too.


----------



## mr sidster (Jan 12, 2005)

Mystic6 said:


> "On the first day....he saved the President.....
> 
> On the second day....a city......
> 
> ...


My TiVo was scheduled to record the Simpsons at 10:00 so just after the "next season" stuff began my screen froze asking "do you want to delete it?" crap!!! I saw that part about "Day 1 he saved the President .. Day 2 ... ya da ya da" and then just before "you don't know jack" it stopped.
What exactly did they show? Any more detail than Jack in shades and "you don't know Jack!" ??

Thanks,
Sid


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

mr sidster said:


> My TiVo was scheduled to record the Simpsons at 10:00 so just after the "next season" stuff began my screen froze asking "do you want to delete it?" crap!!! I saw that part about "Day 1 he saved the President .. Day 2 ... ya da ya da" and then just before "you don't know jack" it stopped.
> What exactly did they show? Any more detail than Jack in shades and "you don't know Jack!" ??


They showed nothing else. I'm sure they don't even have an idea for next year's plot yet. Although, with the progression they showed in the promo, I guess he'll be saving the solar system next year (I hear the Borg are looking for work).

I am glad I wasn't the only one who thought of the Hulk at the end.

"Don't make Jack Bauer angry...You wouldn't like him when he's angry."


----------



## aintnosin (Jun 25, 2003)

getbak said:


> They showed nothing else. I'm sure they don't even have an idea for next year's plot yet. Although, with the progression they showed in the promo, I guess he'll be saving the solar system next year (I hear the Borg are looking for work).


Wait that's it!

We can revive _Enterprise_ and replace Scott Bacula with Kiefer as Jack Bauer, cryogenically frozen for .... Okay, I guess Gil Gerard already did that.

Never mind.


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

getbak said:


> They showed nothing else. I'm sure they don't even have an idea for next year's plot yet. Although, with the progression they showed in the promo, I guess he'll be saving the solar system next year (I hear the Borg are looking for work).


They could always go back to an earlier date. Even Nina could reappear. Since the show is one day, they have all kinds of ways in which it can be presented.


----------



## prepaidpro (May 24, 2005)

My Tivo cut out during the last 15 minutes.

Anyone got a copy in any format the can share?

I have seen every episode only to miss the last 15 minutes. AArrrrhh!

Thanks,


----------



## oski87 (Dec 12, 2003)

hefe said:


> I was hoping he'd at least give Kim one last call. Of course, at 7:00 am, she would have been in the shower and unable to hear the phone ring. That scene would work.


Did someone mention Kim in the shower?


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

cheerdude said:


> Outstanding ending....
> 
> My guess... he will make it to Chicago and meet up with Kim and Chase. And I don't think that Palmer has heard the last of Jack... or maybe we will call him "David"


Kim and Chase actually have a house in Valencia, just north of LA. They said that in the season opener and it stuck as I also have a house in Valencia.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I was hoping for a Nina return in this episode.

Or Kim.

Or Nina and Kim.



Maybe next year.

And by next year, Tony and Michelle's kid will be old enough to be working at CTU.


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

Not only must they have been watching Incredible Hulk reruns, but apparantly have caught Flatliners recently too. I kept expecting Julia Roberts, Kevin Bacon or Oliver Platt to walk around the corner and help Tony revive him.  

I was also constantly amazed by Michelle's makeup. I wish mine would just magically reapply itself multiple times during a long day like that.


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

When the CTU agent was getting interrogated by the Chinese and they kept asking for a name, was I the only one shouting out "tell them Marwan!"


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

A few initial thoughts.

1. I'm glad to see Curtis made it through this alive with only a minor bullet wound.

2. I had lunch with the Vice Consul a few months ago from the Chinese Consulate here in San Francisco. She told me that she was a loyal member of the Communist Party. However, I had no idea that they were all so evil!

3. Is anyone else here turned on as much as me by the sight of a bad girl in a black miniskirt, knee-high boots, and a pistol holster strapped to her right thigh?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TIVOSciolist said:


> 3. Is anyone else here turned on as much as me by the sight of a bad girl in a black miniskirt, knee-high boots, and a pistol holster strapped to her right thigh?


Next season should be 24: Criminal Intent. We'll see the story unfold from the bad guy's point of view.

Who would be Naked Mandy, of course!

But seriously, isn't it about time Jack started tracking down the German Group? He's got a pretty big lead now.

So next season could be a buddy movie, with the wacky adventures of Jack and Naked Mandy on the road tracking down the German Group!

OK, being serious is harder than I thought...


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> next season could be a buddy movie, with the wacky adventures of Jack and Naked Mandy on the road tracking down the German Group!


Seriously, I expected something like that at the end of the show... that somehow those two would hook up, either by accident or on purpose. Jack and Mandy, under the purview of David Palmer, run a black ops arm of CTU.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

efilippi said:


> This was a good ending? All the hoo-ha with Marwan and the nuke and it's solved by a single jet shooting a single missile. Boom, all over, terror ended.
> 
> The whole Chinese thing is unbelievably unbelievable. The hunt for Jack took up the last half hour, after evil Marwan was dispatched, but I felt no suspense at all.
> 
> ...


I'm with you. After the nuke is shot down I look and see that there's close to another 40 minutes left. So I'm wondering what this huge surprise will be. Maybe another nuke, that one was just a decoy.

But no, we have to dive into all of the personal relationships (TV Series Helper(tm), just add to a 30 minute show and you've got enough to feed a whole 60 minutes).

God I was hoping Audrey would kill herself!

Still, I watched every espisode of the season and enjoyed it. I think I may now have lobe-envy.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Nothing new... for each day there was a very short clip of something in that season.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

TIVOSciolist said:


> 2. I had lunch with the Vice Consul a few months ago from the Chinese Consulate here in San Francisco. She told me that she was a loyal member of the Communist Party. However, I had no idea that they were all so evil!


I thought it was "funny" that they had to do a PSA about Muslims, but when you have the Chinese acting like they did... no problem - Everyone know that they are just Crazy Communists. 



TIVOSciolist said:


> 3. Is anyone else here turned on as much as me by the sight of a bad girl in a black miniskirt, knee-high boots, and a pistol holster strapped to her right thigh?


 :up:


----------



## Ring16 (Oct 29, 2004)

A great ending. The sunrise, the railway tracks, his sunglasses a new beginning. He is so alone he need someone walking by his side Um, Chloe shoulda be with him.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

That ending also reminded me forcibly of the Incredible Hulk show. I can't imagine that it was intentional, though.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheerdude said:


> I thought it was "funny" that they had to do a PSA about Muslims, but when you have the Chinese acting like they did... no problem - Everyone know that they are just Crazy Communists.


But really, what was wrong with the way the Chinese acted?

1) America demands that they hand over a Chinese citizen, no questions asked, immediately. China hesitates--not unreasonable, considering the precedent they'd be setting by caving in.

2) America launches an attack on Chinese territory, in which a high-ranking government official is killed and a citizen kidnapped.

3) China gets proof that an American agent was in on the attack; America stonewalls.

4) China takes matters into their own hands and captures the agent in question. Illegal, sure, but nothing compared to what Jack does on a regular basis, and certainly a measured response to what Jack did to them.

5) China extracts information from the agent--through suspiciously humane methods for a country not know for its human rights record--that Jack was in charge.

6) China demands that Jack be turned over to them as a sacrificial goat--again, a very measured response to what was, as they point out themselves, an act of war.

I think China was portrayed as acting very calmly and rationally every step of the way. It was just a rare case of Jack's illegal and often questionably ethical moves coming back to haunt him.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

GadgetFreak said:


> When the CTU agent was getting interrogated by the Chinese and they kept asking for a name, was I the only one shouting out "tell them Marwan!"


I just could NOT believe that guy caved in so easily. Obviously he missed the day of training about how to withstand torture. And he wasn't even physically tortured before he gave Jack up. What a weenie!

I thought it was a great episode, even if a few plot devices were transparent (that Tony and girl were not in exploded car, Tony was helping Jack escape at the end, and Jack would live to save the world another day).

Our local Fox affiliate cut to the 10:00 news immediately, so we never saw the promo for next season. Had my husband speculating the show was done or Jack was done. I was pretty sure both were not true.

Cheryl


----------



## Preppy766 (Aug 1, 2004)

GadgetFreak said:


> When the CTU agent was getting interrogated by the Chinese and they kept asking for a name, was I the only one shouting out "tell them Marwan!"


I thought that too!


----------



## daperlman (Jan 25, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But really, what was wrong with the way the Chinese acted?
> 
> 1) America demands that they hand over a Chinese citizen, no questions asked, immediately. China hesitates--not unreasonable, considering the precedent they'd be setting by caving in.
> 
> ...


If they are harboring a citizen that has committed a crime that was linked to a nuclear attack on the US... I do think it is unreasonable to hesitate. I think given the chronology, we are supposed to think the time from which they called the embassy to the end of the finale was like 4-5 hours I think. So yes it is reasonable for the Chinese to request that the person(s) responsible for attacking their embassy are brought to justice... but their failure to understand how finding a nuke, that was in the air being a higher priority, is where they lose me. Also let's not forget the guy that was killed was shot by a chinese guard (with bad aim I guess).



> 6) China demands that Jack be turned over to them as a sacrificial goat--again, a very measured response to what was, as they point out themselves, an act of war.


 I think you mean sacrificial lamb.... and China harboring a terrorist linked to a nuclear attack is a much more aggressive act of war... in fact it was the act of war that we used to invade Afghanistan (with respect to UBL)


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I like the idea of a Jack/Mandy thing for next season...who wouldn't.....

anyways,


Spoiler



Nina is still alive and in custody


, right? I feel like they may very well right a story line that involves Jack


Spoiler



getting Nina out of custody


to do whatever needs to be done.....

I also like the idea of Logan having to give up Palmer to placate the Chinese and Plamer has to contact Jack. That would work for me.

I just hope we get a "day" that is soon after this season. I don't know if I would want "a few years to progress" like after the "handshake of death". Who knows


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

Next season on 24:

Introducing Jack Bauer of the Royal Canadian Mountain Police!!!

JACK: So you're planning a terrorisy attack, eh? Just try not to crease my hat!!


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

hefe said:


> I was hoping he'd at least give Kim one last call. Of course, at 7:00 am, she would have been in the shower and unable to hear the phone ring. That scene would work.


Are you kidding? She would definitely have heard it, but only after a couple of rings. She would have been in a huge hurry, so she wouldn't have had time to grab a towel...


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

I thought it was a great ending ~ a little predictable at times ~ but great. I won't nitpick.  

It made for great television and I'm already looking forward to January 2006! :up: 

~kar


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

you know Mia Kirshner will return....she's probably going to be a main component next season.


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

jlb said:


> I like the idea of a Jack/Mandy thing for next season...who wouldn't.....
> 
> I also like the idea of Logan having to give up Palmer to placate the Chinese and Plamer has to contact Jack. That would work for me.
> 
> I just hope we get a "day" that is soon after this season. I don't know if I would want "a few years to progress" like after the "handshake of death". Who knows


Logan won't give up Palmer. If he does, it will show he wasn't the guy calling the shots. In fact, I think Palmer can hold this over Logans head.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

jlb said:


> anyways, Nina is still alive and in custody, right?


Just in case anyone is planning to go back and watch earlier seasons:


Spoiler



Jack put a bullet in Nina's head on Day 3.


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

I was absolutely convinced before last night that Tony was dead. As the Mandy escape developed we knew it wasn't him in the car. Then we thought maybe Michelle was going off herself in the car.

Once they got the nuke and the SS Assasin showed up I once again thought Tony would die...killed by Logan's lackey's lackey. Plus for a second there I thought Jack was really dead. Man they love to toy with us. Thats twice now that he "died".


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Nov 13, 2003)

This was my first year for 24. As far as I was concerned it was very entertaining television and thats why I watch TV..........to be entertained.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

> Just in case anyone is planning to go back and watch earlier seasons:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, that's right..I actually forgot. Of course they can make anything happen on 24.....maybe said person borrowed the Helix Protocol from APO and doubled thyself.....

We really ought to have the folks at Fox and ABC do a crossover episode or two.....that would be fun!!!!!


----------



## dengel (Oct 19, 2001)

Paperboy2003 said:


> you know Mia Kirshner will return....she's probably going to be a main component next season.


A link for some eye candy... she's hot!

d.


----------



## Bradc314 (Dec 4, 2001)

chewbaccad said:


> C'mon... how much cooler would that episode have been if they'd played the ending Incredible Hulk theme music as Jack walked off into the sunrise?!?


[smeek]I actually started humming that to my wife during that scene.[/smeek]


----------



## Talon (Dec 5, 2001)

Loved the episode. I too thought for a moment that Jack was dead!

Glad to see a lot of people agree and enjoyed it as well. The party poopers should start thier own ***** thread if they hate it so much. Why are they watching anyway????


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

And for a 4th season Rob is left holding the empty "German" bag 

The whole immunity deal was just silly to me. If all they thought she knew was the location of Marwan, then what did they expect to get from him? Jack had pretty much realized he wasn't going to give up anything so why offer this chick full immunity? Now if she had information about the warhead, I could see it.

Also, I just really don't see how Jack dying gets the government off the hook for the consulant. What is going to stop them from releasing that video footage? Are we suppose to believe that Jacky dying is the "justice" they wanted? 

Did anybody else think that Palmer was going to take the wrap for Jack?

All that said, I enjoyed those 2 hours of television more than a lot of movies that I've seen that have taken years to make...


----------



## grw (Nov 19, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But really, what was wrong with the way the Chinese acted?
> 
> 1) America demands that they hand over a Chinese citizen, no questions asked, immediately. China hesitates--not unreasonable, considering the precedent they'd be setting by caving in.
> 
> ...


You missed an important part of step 4, though, where they killed the agents (at least two, I believe) who were waiting to transport Bern. Even if they believed CTU killed the Consul (and they're wrong), they escalated by murdering two CTU agents.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

daperlman said:


> If they are harboring a citizen that has committed a crime that was linked to a nuclear attack on the US... I do think it is unreasonable to hesitate. I think given the chronology, we are supposed to think the time from which they called the embassy to the end of the finale was like 4-5 hours I think. So yes it is reasonable for the Chinese to request that the person(s) responsible for attacking their embassy are brought to justice... but their failure to understand how finding a nuke, that was in the air being a higher priority, is where they lose me. Also let's not forget the guy that was killed was shot by a chinese guard (with bad aim I guess).


But the Chinese WERE cooperating; they just wanted a couple of hours to check back with the Homeland. Given that IRL that would probably take days if not weeks, I think they were bending over backwards--and the US went military within minutes. And even in American law, a death that occurs during a felony (which this most certainly was, at the very least) is 1st-degree murder, whether the felon directly caused it or not.


daperlman said:


> I think you mean sacrificial lamb.... and China harboring a terrorist linked to a nuclear attack is a much more aggressive act of war... in fact it was the act of war that we used to invade Afghanistan (with respect to UBL)


I meant goat; the term has specific connotations (scapegoat). And China wasn't harboring a terrorist; they were trying to get the facts of the case clear before they turned the guy over, but it was going to happen. The US was just too impatient to go through even expedited channels.

Put the shoe on the other foot. Can you imagine ANY CIRCUMSTANCES under which the US would surrender a US citizen to a foreign power with whom we do not have good relations, immediately, with no consideration as to guilt or innocence, just on the word of the foreign government that they can't wait? It would NEVER happen. There would be weeks or months of court battles before any final decision were made.

And once again, China was going to cooperate. They just needed to get the OK from Beijing, and Palmer wouldn't wait for that. The fact that the attack on China had the desired effect is really pretty irrelevent in international relations terms; they were right and we were wrong. Which was my point: No PSA was called for, since the Chinese were portrayed as behaving much better than the Maericans in this case.


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

Very good points Rob....


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I was disappointed in that they didn't at least mention to the Chinese that Jack saved their precious LA consulate. 

Still a good run, albeit suspending belief that all of that could happen in 24 hours.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

My opinion of the show would be much improved if they had only allowed Marwan to stay alive long enough to know that he had failed. He died thinking he had won, as did the other 872 bad guys that had been blasted over the past 23 hours.

I wanted to see him pound his fists on the ground, or something!


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Well, I finally watched the finale. I lost power last night for about an hour right in the middle of the show. TiVo recorded the first 25 minutes and the last 35. Doh! Luckily, torrents showed up about an hour after the end and I started an overnight download. Viewed this morning.

Anyways, I found the finale anti-climatic. Fox had been hyping it up through the entertainment media making it look like some big time event was going to happen: Jack might die, the nuke may actually hit, etc. In the end, the nuke was easily snuffed and Jack's demise could be seen to be obviously false which made whole shenanigan worthless plot fodder, imo. Wish the writers could come with good endings again like in S1 & S2. S3 & S4's endings just haven't cut it. At least Naked Mandy wasn't killed and even got her immunity. 

Over all, though, a good season. I'll definitely be back for S5.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

C'mon Rob...I can't get you to bite on the lack of the ever elusive "German Group"?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Jeeters said:


> Well, I finally watched the finale. I lost power last night for about an hour right in the middle of the show. .


Staples has cheapo UPSs on sale every once in a while. It's for times like these. Should run tivo alone for that hour you missed. Don't forget the powered multiswitch if you have one.

Or get a nice big one and run the tv at the same time


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Great episode. When Marwan was looking at the handheld in the helicopter, I thought the missle was aimed at Las Vegas because there was a big circle around LV. 
I'll bet that next season we'll see Jack in Mexico, he'll be helping the Federales, and it will be dubbed in Spanish . The incredible hulk ending was cool. For a second I thought we would see a Shawshank Redemption ending where Jack on the beach working on a boat in MX, and Chloe or Audry would meet him there. 
Did anyone else notice that when the Mia Kirshner character had Tony hostage in the apartment you could see daylight/sunlight coming through the window blinds. But then when they went outside it was dark? 
Can't wait until Jan 2006! This will give me time to finish up the rest of season 2 and season 3 on DVD.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pmyers said:


> C'mon Rob...I can't get you to bite on the lack of the ever elusive "German Group"?


As I noted earlier in this thread, now Jack has some evidence (i.e., Naked Mandy's involvement in two of the plots, and I'm sure he can torture the information about her involvement in the very first one out of her ) that a Master Organization (the German Group) is behind at least some of what's been going on, it makes sense that he would go after them.

At least, I hope so!


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

My prediction for next season:



Spoiler



Kim will return. She'll find out that Jack is alive, and because she's pissed because he let her think he was dead, she'll do something stupid at the worst time


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

oski87 said:


> Did someone mention Kim in the shower?


Maybe Kim will have a shower scene in the "24" videogame.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0454763/


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Ramblnman said:


> Lesson for would be baddies - if you're firing off a stealth missile from Iowa, aim for Chicago. Don't make the missile fly right past Jack.


OK, the missle is flying at 600 MPH, the time on target says is should be around vegas and yet they down in near downtown LA. Right, just normal 24 time in action once more.

BTW, excellent ending. I knew the car was a decoy and that Jack was not dead. But, how do they get him back for next year? How will he just happen to be there when the next crisis arises? Hmmmmm


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

TIVOSciolist said:


> 3. Is anyone else here turned on as much as me by the sight of a bad girl in a black miniskirt, knee-high boots, and a pistol holster strapped to her right thigh?


And a lesbian too, which is halfway there to getting into a menage-a-tois.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> As I noted earlier in this thread, now Jack has some evidence (i.e., Naked Mandy's involvement in two of the plots, and I'm sure he can torture the information about her involvement in the very first one out of her ) that a Master Organization (the German Group) is behind at least some of what's been going on, it makes sense that he would go after them.
> 
> At least, I hope so!


but how does Jack know anything about her previous involvements? He doesn't have that information.


----------



## ToddAtl (Jul 27, 2003)

My first thought at the end as he walked off into the sunset was whether the A-Team might be hiring...


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

Was naked Mandy ever really naked? Is there a scene I'm missing?


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Gregor said:


> I was kind of disappointed by the ending...the rest of the season was terrific.


Yes, I agree!! While certainly it was a good ending, in my opinion it was not great. After Marwan dies I'm thinking that they'll have to come up with some real crazy way of figuring out where the missile is so they can stop it. I though the solution of being able to read out the data from the almost destroyed PDA was just too convenient. It was almost like the writers just realized that there was only 30 minutes left to the season and had to leave room for Jack to be set up into the cliff-hanger. The solution just didn't have the "zip" that the rest of the season had.

However, overall a VERY good season and and a fair ending.

Gerry


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

You know I was surprized when Aaron came in and told Palmer that Mandy was the one who tried to assasinate him. I didn't think that they ever firgured it out....


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

danplaysbass said:


> You know I was surprized when Aaron came in and told Palmer that Mandy was the one who tried to assasinate him. I didn't think that they ever firgured it out....


And they had also run her picture through some database and concluded that she had been totally under the radar. They could find nothing at all on her. Then the Secret Service comes up with a picture of the woman who tried to assassinate Palmer, and it's her. So they never put this attempted assassin into any database? It took some guy who remembered what this girl (that they never caught) looked like?

I think Season 5 should end with a climactic fight between Kim and Naked Mandy...no weapons...in the rain...


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

Anyone besides me cheer when Audrey was given the news that Jack was dead? It just seemed so satisfying to see her suffer after all the suffering she has put me through.

Anyone besides me wonder why Tony had to be stripped to his civvies? I know she put the other guy in his clothes, but that was long after (minutes?) his capture. I was trying to figure out when she was calling Michelle, why Tony was bare chested. Definitely hot looking, but necessary plot development?

The car was already wired with explosives? The car she was going to take with dude to meet Marwan? Now that's a ballsy babe.

Maybe next season they will just make the whole show about Chloe. She was the one that told Edgar how to unscramble the missile info to find the massless target. And she never gets proper credit.

Or...


Spoiler



She can go rogue and run with Jack. He can enlist Tony and Michelle, who have "retired" to get away from all the spy stuff. Palmer can run the ops - a kind of Bosley character. Yeah, it could work.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Well Jack said she chose a place where she had direct line of sight with the car, so I assume she had strapped some explosives to the couple and had a remote detonator.


----------



## scotthemme (Mar 8, 2005)

I personally thought this entire season was a huge disappointment. And I absolutely loved the first few seasons. I normally am able to just go with things on TV with the attitude that "it's just TV", but this season had too many things happen that were just too unbelievable. I found myself pointing out way too many holes, without even having to give it much thought ... and I'm not that smart. Five "come on, they wouldn't really do that's" an episode is too many. And there were always at least five. I'm almost glad it's over.... 

I didn't hate it, just was disappointed in it. 

Kinda like when I saw "Eye of the Beholder" in the theater. Easily the worst movie I've ever seen but I kept waiting for something good to happen, thus keeping me in my seat for the entire movie. Like 24, the movie had a few good spots (Ashley Judd naked) but in the end it was very disappointing. 

I think possibly my favorite part of this season was when Curtis popped Naked Mandy square in the face. Definitely laughed out loud.


----------



## oski87 (Dec 12, 2003)

TIVOSciolist said:


> Maybe Kim will have a shower scene in the "24" videogame.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0454763/


Stop talking about Kim in the shower!! I'm trying to get some work done!!


----------



## oski87 (Dec 12, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> OK, the missle is flying at 600 MPH, the time on target says is should be around vegas and yet they down in near downtown LA. Right, just normal 24 time in action once more.
> 
> BTW, excellent ending. I knew the car was a decoy and that Jack was not dead. But, how do they get him back for next year? How will he just happen to be there when the next crisis arises? Hmmmmm


I dont think they said it was near Vegas-- that was just where the flight path data got corrupted.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I think tony was stripped to check for bugs or transmitters. She also wanted his clothes to put on the couple that got blown up.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> OK, the missle is flying at 600 MPH, the time on target says is should be around vegas and yet they down in near downtown LA.


I took that as the data showing the missile being around that Nevada area at the time the PDA was destroyed. They then extrapolated from that point on and figured out it was heading to L.A. By the time they found the PDA and pulled the data from it, it was just about there.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

They sent one fighter plane after the missle?


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

danieljanderson said:


> Was naked Mandy ever really naked? Is there a scene I'm missing?


Season 1. Google for "Naked Mandy" and "24". I first read the nickname at aintitcoolnews back when "24" first started. I think it spread from there.


----------



## scotthemme (Mar 8, 2005)

pmyers said:


> They sent one fighter plane after the missle?


That's all they had. All the backup fighter planes couldn't make it for another 15 minutes.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

Granny said:


> Maybe next season they will just make the whole show about Chloe. She was the one that told Edgar how to unscramble the missile info to find the massless target. And she never gets proper credit.


I can't help thinking that, somewhere in Beijing, there is a Chinese version of Chloe redirecting the spy satellite over CTU to track the helicopter down to San Diego.



pmyers said:


> Well Jack said she chose a place where she had direct line of sight with the car, so I assume she had strapped some explosives to the couple and had a remote detonator.


I couldn't figure out why the couple would get into the car instead of running away. This makes total sense.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

When jack was "listening" to the tape, I thought for sure he was listening for the door slamming shut, because that makes so much since that you would hear something like that.

Then he says "the rain, you can't hear the rain drops" I was disapointed. Come on, the rain drops?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Jeeters said:


> Season 1. Google for "Naked Mandy" and "24". I first read the nickname at aintitcoolnews back when "24" first started. I think it spread from there.


Mandy


Spoiler



blew up a commercial airliner in Season 1, Episode 1, along with everyone onboard.


.

Just prior to the event, Mandy


Spoiler



parachuted to safety in the desert


 where she


Spoiler



got naked and a jeep picked her up


.

Hence AICN's nickname, Naked Mandy.

It's appropriate, I like the term.

Greg


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

vertigo235 said:


> When jack was "listening" to the tape, I thought for sure he was listening for the door slamming shut, because that makes so much since that you would hear something like that.
> 
> Then he says "the rain, you can't hear the rain drops" I was disapointed. Come on, the rain drops?


LOL....my wife and I said the exact same thing. You don't hear the car door slam on the phone call.


----------



## keefer37 (Oct 2, 2001)

That's exactly what we were saying too. The rain drops? How about that big old coupe's door?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I though he was noticing the the phone didn't die simultaneous with the explosion.


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

Before the fake Jack death, I thought next season was going to be about:

1) Jack fighting his way out of a Chinese prison.... or
2) The Chinese have a problem and the only one to help is Jack, so they enlist him.... or
3) Palmer has a problem and needs Jack so he sends a team to get Jack out


I thought the possibilities were intriguing, but having Jack on the run could also be cool.

I also thought a way to avoid giving Jack up would have been for the president to make a statement that a nuclear attack was avoided, that the terrorists also hit the Chinese embassy and that the Chinese were instrumental in saving the day. The Chinese would have known that wasn't true but doubt they would have disputed it.


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> When jack was "listening" to the tape, I thought for sure he was listening for the door slamming shut, because that makes so much since that you would hear something like that.
> 
> Then he says "the rain, you can't hear the rain drops" I was disapointed. Come on, the rain drops?


Me too.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

GadgetFreak said:


> I also thought a way to avoid giving Jack up would have been for the president to make a statement that a nuclear attack was avoided, that the terrorists also hit the Chinese embassy and that the Chinese were instrumental in saving the day. The Chinese would have known that wasn't true but doubt they would have disputed it.


There's always room for that to happen "between seasons" freeing up Jack to appear again.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

hefe said:


> I though he was noticing the the phone didn't die simultaneous with the explosion.


It would have been funny if we had heard Mandy say, "Um... OK... bye!" after the car blew up.

When Michelle was sitting in the car I was screaming at her to pick up the phone. I was worried about some Romeo & Juliet tragic ending where she offed herself thinking he was dead. I didn't want Michelle to die.

I was whistling the Hulk ending theme as well, as soon as he tossed the backpack over his shoulder that's all I could think of.

I thought for sure he was going to call Kim & Stumpie.

Personally I thought the episode was a letdown after alst season's. I guess it's hard to top


Spoiler



chopping off your daughter's boyfriend's hand to get a bomb off his arm.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pmyers said:


> but how does Jack know anything about her previous involvements? He doesn't have that information.


He knows about this season and the attempted poisoning of Palmer (they had to have passed on that information to Jack, since he was the one hunting her down). He doesn't know about the airplane explosion (that's the one I'd love to see him torture out of her), and as far as I can recall she wasn't involved in last season.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

But seriously- What about Behrooz!?!?


----------



## scotthemme (Mar 8, 2005)

5thcrewman said:


> But seriously- What about Behrooz!?!?


I think it's pretty safe to assume Behrooz didn't make it...


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

http://www.mia-kirshner.com/photos/


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> He knows about this season and the attempted poisoning of Palmer (they had to have passed on that information to Jack, since he was the one hunting her down). He doesn't know about the airplane explosion (that's the one I'd love to see him torture out of her), and as far as I can recall she wasn't involved in last season.


I still don't believe that Jack has the information that she was involved in the poisoning of the President. I believe that was the head CIA guy that came in and told the Pres'es and it wasn't picked up by CTU. I just don't think they had the time to tell Jack, nor did it really matter.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

GadgetFreak said:


> Me too.


It's funny, I didn't think about the door slam, but when Jack was listening to the tape again with the headphones, the voice sounded too clear. I said to my wife he didn't hear rain. When you're in a car and it's raining as hard as it was in that scene, you would hear it in the background. I feel like a fool for not thinking of the door!!


----------



## Sopranoman (Dec 16, 2001)

jr461 said:


> It's funny, I didn't think about the door slam, but when Jack was listening to the tape again with the headphones, the voice sounded too clear. I said to my wife he didn't hear rain. When you're in a car and it's raining as hard as it was in that scene, you would hear it in the background. I feel like a fool for not thinking of the door!!


I thought of door first. Then he was listening right before that and then I thought he was listening for the rain.


----------



## oski87 (Dec 12, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I still don't believe that Jack has the information that she was involved in the poisoning of the President. I believe that was the head CIA guy that came in and told the Pres'es and it wasn't picked up by CTU. I just don't think they had the time to tell Jack, nor did it really matter.


No, he was Secret Service-- headed up Palmers protection team. I'd bet that every single face in that crowd would be permanently burned into his brain!!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

oski87 said:


> No, he was Secret Service-- headed up Palmers protection team. I'd bet that every single face in that crowd would be permanently burned into his brain!!


Yeah..Secret Service....good call.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Before they tried the whole "Jack is dead" ploy, I was thinking that maybe the last scene would be the Chinese security chief guy getting into his car, only to find Jack waiting for him, and Jack would "aggressively negotiate" to get China to drop the issue. Maybe something involving a terrycloth towel and the man's stomach...


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

oski87 said:


> No, he was Secret Service-- headed up Palmers protection team. I'd bet that every single face in that crowd would be permanently burned into his brain!!


Are you serious? (don't mean that with any sarcasm, just askin')

She pretty much just disappeared after the first few episodes of season 1; are we to assume (or does someone recall) that they had some sort of file on her with a picture that they could have compared the pictures in the crowd? Did they ever have some sort of lead on her from her having been on the plane at the beginning of season one?

Otherwise, I guess you are serious, that he recognized her right away from several years before, as one of many people who had shaken hands with President Palmer shortly before the poison took effect. Or am I just missing something?

I was thinking the rain also, but thought of the door too as soon as I saw it shut.

And did they just write off President Keeler? It's only been what like 8 hours and Logan is already talking about "[his] administration"? Not once did I hear someone refer to him as "acting President."


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

My prediction for next season:

Jack will be hiding in Mexico for the entire first episode. A crisis will arise that only Jack will be able to handle. This crisis will put the Chinese in danger as well as America. Palmer will make a deal with the Chinese that in exchange for full immunity, Jack will come out of hiding and save the day.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Mandy was looking hot as ever, was it really necessary for Curtis to punch her in her beautiful face! So how will they bring Jack back next year or does he answer to the name Juan now? I am assuming he's heading for Mexico but maybe he's heading for Canada!


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Juan Barrio...


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

oski87 said:


> No, he was Secret Service-- headed up Palmers protection team. I'd bet that every single face in that crowd would be permanently burned into his brain!!


And yet never put into any database...


----------



## joeinma (Jan 11, 2002)

Definitely thing the ending was anti-climatic. You could see from a mile away that the Jack is dead plot was a ploy. 

One of the dumb parts of the night was how the Chinese were able to "move" their satellite right over CTU in time for the helicopter to take off. First off, did not realize you move a satellite that quick. Second, is you would think CTU would be a undisclosed location otherwise any terrorist could attack the place...wait that happened in a prior season. I know the Chinese consulent was a CTU at some point, but did they really just tell him that we are at 1313 Mockingbird Lane or do the blindfold him like they do on Alias when they walk into the sewer pipe?


----------



## chewbaccad (Feb 16, 2005)

I kinda thought the finale was a letdown too. It just had the feeling of "gee, we foiled another plot... coffee anyone?". You knew Jack was still alive, but maybe being a fugitive/merc will throw a little spice into it. Maybe he can team up with Mr T and Dirk Benedict and be guns for hire


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I enjoyed the episode quite a bit, but i thought it was hilarious that it rained for the sole purpose of Jack listening to the recording and hearing no rain.

I thought that was pretty funny, the rain lasted like 40 seconds.

-smak-


----------



## oski87 (Dec 12, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Before they tried the whole "Jack is dead" ploy, I was thinking that maybe the last scene would be the Chinese security chief guy getting into his car, only to find Jack waiting for him, and Jack would "aggressively negotiate" to get China to drop the issue. Maybe something involving a terrycloth towel and the man's stomach...


"This will help you with the pain!"


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

Was anyone else thinking "Flatliners"? when they were giving Jack the shot to revive him?


----------



## oski87 (Dec 12, 2003)

jeff125va said:


> Are you serious? (don't mean that with any sarcasm, just askin')
> 
> She pretty much just disappeared after the first few episodes of season 1; are we to assume (or does someone recall) that they had some sort of file on her with a picture that they could have compared the pictures in the crowd? Did they ever have some sort of lead on her from her having been on the plane at the beginning of season one?
> 
> Otherwise, I guess you are serious, that he recognized her right away from several years before, as one of many people who had shaken hands with President Palmer shortly before the poison took effect. Or am I just missing something?


I actually do think that a Secret Service guy that very nearly had a president bumped off right under his nose would have every single face from the video that had touched the prez burned into his brain, yes. I'd bet that he had studied that tape for hundreds and hundreds of hours. Absolutely. EVen outside of what would have been a massive investigation, I'd say its likely that the head of the prez's detail would have spent his own time pondering the tape.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I liked it how one minute it was raining, then about an hour later it was clear enough (in LA at that) to see a fighter jet fly by and intercept a missle in the distance.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

What did Jack take to stop his pulse?


----------



## oski87 (Dec 12, 2003)

DeDondeEs said:


> I liked it how one minute it was raining, then about an hour later it was clear enough (in LA at that) to see a fighter jet fly by and intercept a missle in the distance.


When I lived in LA, people out East (near the deserts) would sometimes get those sort of 'gully-washers', but not near the coast, which is where Jack was at the end.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Granny said:


> Was anyone else thinking "Flatliners"? when they were giving Jack the shot to revive him?


Yeah... and there was another Flatliners moment a few weeks ago, what was that? Someone pointed it out here.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

joeinma said:


> One of the dumb parts of the night was how the Chinese were able to "move" their satellite right over CTU in time for the helicopter to take off. First off, did not realize you move a satellite that quick. Second, is you would think CTU would be a undisclosed location otherwise any terrorist could attack the place?


I don't see the problem with the satellite. They don't move the whole satellite; all they have to do is aim the camera a few degrees in a different direction. I agree with CTU's location, though: it always looks like some typical office park setting or something.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

oski87 said:


> I actually do think that a Secret Service guy that very nearly had a president bumped off right under his nose would have every single face from the video that had touched the prez burned into his brain, yes. I'd bet that he had studied that tape for hundreds and hundreds of hours. Absolutely. EVen outside of what would have been a massive investigation, I'd say its likely that the head of the prez's detail would have spent his own time pondering the tape.


Ok, yeah, I wasn't thinking of it in terms of the guy who was on duty when it happened (even though I did know that, just didn't make the connection in my brain). I could see him having been obsessed with it over time. That's actually plausible, and I don't just mean on "24."


----------



## theharleyman (Dec 26, 2001)

Jack couldn't find a "Red Shirt" to fly him there in time. 



pmyers said:


> They sent one fighter plane after the missle?


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

How's this for Day 5 speculation: Chinese gov't, still incredulous to the real whereabouts of Jack Bauer's body, engage in a new form of terrorism. Genetic engineering. They take blood samples from all of Jack's worst enemies (Nina, Draizen, Saunders, Ramon, Gaines) and create a super clone designed to seek and destroy Bauer. Jack breaks into their labs and reverse engineers the process to give Chase his hand back (like Dr. Conners/The Lizard) so they can fight together. But Kim gets caught in a couger trap and messes the whole thing up.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

scheckeNYK said:


> How's this for Day 5 speculation: Chinese gov't, still incredulous to the real whereabouts of Jack Bauer's body, engage in a new form of terrorism. Genetic engineering. They take blood samples from all of Jack's worst enemies (Nina, Draizen, Saunders, Ramon, Gaines) and create a super clone designed to seek and destroy Bauer. Jack breaks into their labs and reverse engineers the process to give Chase his hand back (like Dr. Conners/The Lizard) so they can fight together. But Kim gets caught in a couger trap and messes the whole thing up.


well there at least better be another shower scene!  :up:


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Mystic6 said:


> "On the first day....he saved the President.....
> 
> On the second day....a city......
> 
> ...


On the 5th Day... the Planet. Aliens invade and Jack is there!


----------



## e30mpwrd (Jan 16, 2003)

I personally think the plot of season 5 will be how Jack stops the terrorist plot to blow up the moon. The twist will be that it's not a German group, but actually and Austrian group behind the plot, lead by, you guessed it, Governor Schwarzenegger!


----------



## vttommyd (Aug 1, 2004)

Granny said:


> Anyone besides me wonder why Tony had to be stripped to his civvies? I know she put the other guy in his clothes, but that was long after (minutes?) his capture. I was trying to figure out when she was calling Michelle, why Tony was bare chested. Definitely hot looking, but necessary plot development?


Apparently, she took advantage of him while unconscious. Before being tasered, he had pants on. Later on, while still handcuffed, he was down to his boxers.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

vttommyd said:


> Apparently, she took advantage of him while unconscious. Before being tasered, he had pants on. Later on, while still handcuffed, he was down to his boxers.


Season 5, the love child of Tony and Naked Mandy that he didnt' know he fathered while tazered grows strong with the force and mus t be brought out of hiding before the child kills all the Andorans.


----------



## TiVangelist (Aug 28, 2000)

scotthemme said:


> I think possibly my favorite part of this season was when Curtis popped Naked Mandy square in the face. Definitely laughed out loud.


Ditto. We did an instant replay on that. We were like "Awesome! We love you, Curtis!"


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

No one thinks the final scene reminded them of The Fugitive? Day 5 will involve Jack's search for the one-armed man!


----------



## oski87 (Dec 12, 2003)

Didnt remind me of the Fugitive, but did anyone else have a 'Die Hard' flashback when Marwan fell off the parking garage?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Granny said:


> Was anyone else thinking "Flatliners"? when they were giving Jack the shot to revive him?


Totally. :up:

Here's another nit to pick:

Earlier in the season we were led to believe the CTU's satellites could show you an infrared cross-section - by level - of the hospital where Behrooooooooz was being held by his dad.

But these same superduper infrared satellites can't differentiate a freaking _missile_ from all the other heat sources? So, what, the missile moving at 600 miles an hour (and probably faster) generates the same heat signature as your average family truckster?

No comprende.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I am also wondering how they can lock onto the missle when they fired if they cant see it from satellite.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ToddAtl said:


> My first thought at the end as he walked off into the sunset was whether the A-Team might be hiring...


I can see him "I love it when a plan comes together murdock" and mr T would be great vs marwan in hand to hand combat

I hope mandy comes back as a consultant to ctu. After all, she is 'clean' now and free of guilt.


----------



## Boob Tube Goober (Jan 28, 2005)

hefe said:


> Nonsense...you can love it, AND nitpick.


Yup, kinda like every James Bond movie. This just gets a little grittier.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I literally laughed out loud at the president, the way he tried to blame the whole crisis on Palmer and stormed out of the room. What a baby.

As has been mentioned, it was a horrible mistake not to have Jack ask Mandy where the nuke was headed. All she had to do was say she didn't know and then at least it would have been more believable. You just spent hours tracking down this chick because she was your only lead and then when you finally have her, you ask her two questions and walk away?

I think Buchanan was in on the plot to make Jack look dead, but he had to walk away with the Secret Service guy to ensure that Tony and Chloe had the privacy they needed to revive Jack. I want to know how they got Jack out of the building without everyone seeing him. I wasn't sure the writers realized there was another way in and out of the building besides right through the main work area.

I hated the way the missile plot was resolved. They've had billion-dollar satellites scouring every inch of the US for this thing for hours to no avail, but as soon as Chloe provides them with a narrower search radius, they can track it and shoot it down with a fighter jet? They've asked the viewers to be ins supense about the missile for three hours and then they shoot it down in 30 seconds. 

The scene near the end with Audrey in the hallway crying and dropping her files was just retarded. It might have been moving if they hadnt totally ruined her character and made the viewers wish for her death.

It will be interesting to see how they take Jack's sintuation at the end of this season and still insert him into a position of authority to save the world again next season.


----------



## Mr.Scarface (Apr 25, 2005)

He wont be in Mexico, he will BE Mexico......
Jack will surface in Latin America...with the alias "Ron Mexico". "Spreading" the love to all the latin women....


----------



## Mr.Scarface (Apr 25, 2005)

danieljanderson said:


> Was naked Mandy ever really naked? Is there a scene I'm missing?


She is naked on "The L word" EVERY week...


----------



## Richard R1 (Sep 20, 2002)

Jack's status next year:

As any viewer of 24 should recall, any "trouble" Jack gets into can be made to disappear like it never happened. I am recalling the season where Jack busts the Mexican dude out of prison, and it is played like "Jack is now a fugitive from justice, and can never come home again!!!". A few episodes later, and it all disappears like it never happened.

I feel sure that with what the Chinese did (murder a couple of CTU agents and kidnap and "torture" a third, they can be embarrassed into forgetting about Jack. In other words, he should be back at CTU again.

Anti-Climactic ending:

Since when has 24 ever had a climactic ending? IIRC, every conclusion to 24's suspensful plots was resolved in the 23rd hour. The writer's seem to be following a pattern where it is resolved before the last hour, and then other plot twists are thrown in to leave things "in suspense" for next year.

President Logan:

He was portrayed as a considerable wimp, as most posters here are saying. It will be interesting to find out next season how the writer's manage to maneuver his exit from the Presidency, as I am sure they will.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Richard R1 said:


> President Logan:
> 
> He was portrayed as a considerable wimp, as most posters here are saying. It will be interesting to find out next season how the writer's manage to maneuver his exit from the Presidency, as I am sure they will.


If they have the usual gap between seasons (a year or more), then he'll just be gone--the old guy will have recovered and taken office again.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Richard R1 said:


> . It will be interesting to find out next season how the writer's manage to maneuver his exit from the Presidency, as I am sure they will.


Jack and Palmer on a covert mission with masks that are crazy glued to their faces....that's how it will go down...whether they scare him or kill him is the only question.


----------



## daperlman (Jan 25, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But the Chinese WERE cooperating; they just wanted a couple of hours to check back with the Homeland. Given that IRL that would probably take days if not weeks, I think they were bending over backwards--and the US went military within minutes. And even in American law, a death that occurs during a felony (which this most certainly was, at the very least) is 1st-degree murder, whether the felon directly caused it or not.
> 
> I meant goat; the term has specific connotations (scapegoat). And China wasn't harboring a terrorist; they were trying to get the facts of the case clear before they turned the guy over, but it was going to happen. The US was just too impatient to go through even expedited channels.
> 
> ...


Ok well scape goat is slightly different than sacrifical lamb... but I gotcha. To answer your question could I imagine ANY circumstance where we would turn over a citizen to a foreign power? Yes! This has and does happen on occassion when US soldier's are accused of crimes abroad (but they usually do their own investigation 1st). Certainly if China proved that a nuclear warhead was screaming toward them.. .we'd not only send him over, we'd also provide whatever logistical help they needed to stop the attack. We sure as hell wouldn't disrupt their critical mission to stop the warhead b/c we needed a confession THAT DAY.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

devdogaz said:


> I literally laughed out loud at the president, the way he tried to blame the whole crisis on Palmer and stormed out of the room. What a baby.


Or later when Logan compliments Palmer in his condescending fashion... "You played a role."
Right. A role.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

President Keeler's still alive, right? I think he'll be next year's villain. He's all messed up from the plane crash but I think they patch him up, give him some bionic parts, a black suit, a black cape and a shiny black helmet. He'll go on an asthmatic, worldwide rampage when he finds out President Sissyboy usurped his presidency.

So what happened to Behrooz?

I hoped Palmer would have gone upside Logan's head when Logan was giddy with accolades told Palmer that he "played a role in it".

When Mandy asked Jack if he could let Tony die in order to get her, Jack should have said "Don't you have cable?"

I wanted Marwan to say "Curses! Foiled again!" when Jack found him in the parking lot.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I can't believe that people are still concerned with where Behrooz is. Do they actually have to show them killing him to prove to you? Behrooz was a means to an end. That was his only value. The last time we saw him they were carving a hole in his neck to remove a transmitter that could be used to track them down. I don't think it's too much of a stretch to assume he was killed.


----------



## Sopranoman (Dec 16, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I can't believe that people are still concerned with where Behrooz is. Do they actually have to show them killing him to prove to you? Behrooz was a means to an end. That was his only value. The last time we saw him they were carving a hole in his neck to remove a transmitter that could be used to track them down. I don't think it's too much of a stretch to assume he was killed.


So then why not just kill him rather then waste time carving the transmitter out???? Him being alive is VERY, VERY plausable, to me.

~SOPRANOMAN~


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

It is? He is one of the primary reasons why the whole plan failed.

Finally saw the episode. No big surprise, the nuke was heading towards LA and they shot it down. While trying to obtain the episode's torrent on IRC, someone came into the channel and spewed out the ending before I even began downloading the episode. For no reason other than to maliciously spoil it.

Agreed with all of the jack stupidities. I guess his brain is getting old. Door should have slammed, should have been obvious that she wouldn't just take michelle's word for it and would assume that she would be captured if she went first. Marwan in a helicopter is a pretty obvious clue it's heading near los angeles. It's a pretty big risk to fly a helicopter when you are a wanted terrorist, after all.

I think it was a little out of character for jack to fake his death. I would have preferred for tony to kind of overhear the conversation and then forcibly fake jack's death.


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

As far as the Chinese are concerned, it seemed to me the cricis could have been averted easily. The US goes to the security guy and says this -

"At this moment there is (or was) a nuclear missile in the air over the US. And while the US categorically denies any involvement in the kidnapping, we now have incontroverable evidence that Lee was cooperating with the man responsible for launching the missle. The Chinese refused to allow us the question the man and seriously delayed our investigation, putting the lives of millions of Americans at risk. Fortunately we were able to intercept the missle without your help. Do you really want to pursue this matter? "

The Chinese of course know the Americans are lying but they also know the spin that could be put on the issue if they did not agree to let it go. The US claims the confession was coerced and most people will believe it. The only other real evidence the Chinese have is a grainy photo, a helicopter showing up at CTU doesn't prove anything. They can also publish the evidence about Lee, while still denying the kidnapping, and even if that does lend credibility that the US did do it, doing that, considering the extraordinary circumstances of the day, would make the Chinese look very bad. The US could even threaten to accuse the Chinese of being involved in the attacks. 

The US had plenty of bargaining options.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Not that it matters much but what happened to Mr. Burns (LOL)? Is he still up a creek without a paddle or would the Chinese really release him after he made the signed statement? If so would he be considered a traitor by the US government?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

> originally posted by *pmyers*
> I can't believe that people are still concerned with where Behrooz is.


I want to know what happened to Behrooz. Maybe you don't, but I do. He was a very significant character in the first 12 hours of this "day". Every other major character's terminal situation was documented on screen. Not Behrooz's. If they don't explpicitly show me/tell me he's dead, then he ain't dead in my version of the 24-verse.

Mr. Burns cracked under pressure faster than Paris Hilton. they probably still packed him off on a slow boat to china.


----------



## Sopranoman (Dec 16, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> I want to know what happened to Behrooz. Maybe you don't, but I do. He was a very significant character in the first 12 hours of this "day". Every other major character's terminal situation was documented on screen. Not Behrooz's. If they don't explpicitly show me/tell me he's dead, then he ain't dead in my version of the 24-verse.


I could not agree more. Even the shot to Behrooz's mother and not actually seeing it is suspicious to me.

~SOPRANOMAN~


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> If they have the usual gap between seasons (a year or more), then he'll just be gone--the old guy will have recovered and taken office again.





Spoiler



I don't now how reliable this is, but I heard on the radio that he'll be back next season.


----------



## bcrider (Oct 31, 2000)

oski87 said:


> I actually do think that a Secret Service guy that very nearly had a president bumped off right under his nose would have every single face from the video that had touched the prez burned into his brain, yes. I'd bet that he had studied that tape for hundreds and hundreds of hours. Absolutely. EVen outside of what would have been a massive investigation, I'd say its likely that the head of the prez's detail would have spent his own time pondering the tape.


Not only that, but she's pretty darn hot and unforgettable. I'm sure that may have helped his memory as well.


----------



## oski87 (Dec 12, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Totally. :up:
> 
> Here's another nit to pick:
> 
> ...


[Grain of salt]

Look at a thermal map of the entire US-- shoot, look at an aerial photo of your hometown taken at night. Big blur of heat/light (whichever you're looking at). Heat is heat, and its not much of a stretch to think that a heat-shielded missile would blend in. If you dont believe that a missile could be shielded, do some research on some of the reasons why a 'star wars' missile defense would be pretty easy to counter (sheath the hot part of the missile in, say, anti-freeze...)

Better analogy: Go to google maps, and zoom in on the aerial photos at the level that shows, say, the entire state of California. Find a car. The car is moving at 10 miles a minute. You dont know where the car started or where its going.

Now, enter your home address, and see if your car is in the driveway or not.

The latter is easy, the former is impossible.

[/grain of salt]


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> I think it was a little out of character for jack to fake his death. I would have preferred for tony to kind of overhear the conversation and then forcibly fake jack's death.


I thought when Jack heard the Secret Service was going to kill him, that he was going to sneak out of CTU and turn himself into the Chinese embassy, saying "if you want me to be alive in a week, get me under wraps and to China ASAP." Then we'd have a few hours of torture and Siberian work camp etc. next January, before someone (Tony? Curtis? Heck maybe Cloe the way she was wielding that machine gun!  ) showed up to rescue him for some "no one but Jack Bauer can do it" mission.

But, I don't know about being out of character. If the president had actually approved the execution then Jack might have actually gone along with it! Since he didn't, but at the same time didn't take steps to prevent it, plus the woman Jack loves dumps him, and everything else, he might have just gotten fed up and said "enough; I'm out of here". He pretty much did that last season when he quit CTU, but they pulled him back in.

The other thing I tell myself when the characters start doing strange and stupid things late in the show is that hey, they've been awake for 24+ hours straight, running around all over the place, under huge amounts of stress. Maybe it would be even more ridiculous if they were always clear-headed and straight-thinking. I can see that, in extreme circumstances like that, a plot like the one Jack came up with might be considered a legitimate option.


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

I'm wondering if the US will go public with the nuke? Yes there are lots of bad guys that knew about it. And the debris did fall somewhere. Most of the country wouldn't have a clue. I would seriously consider keeping it quiet. The public already had enough happen.


----------



## Richard R1 (Sep 20, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> If they have the usual gap between seasons (a year or more), then he'll just be gone--the old guy will have recovered and taken office again.


That may be true, but since the writers wrote such a wimpy character for President, I can't help but believe that there will be one or two lines in the season opener explaining whatever silly demise they will have cooked up for him, prior to his return to VP, or more likely, resignation-by-embarrassment.


----------



## oski87 (Dec 12, 2003)

I think wimpy boy prez will be a key figure next year. Dont know why, but I do. They put a lot of effort into developing the character.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

oski87 said:


> I think wimpy boy prez will be a key figure next year. Dont know why, but I do. They put a lot of effort into developing the character.


you call that character development? If anything all they did was develop Palmer's character which is why I believe that Palmer will play a major role next year (not as Pres though).

I actually think that whatever the storyline is going to be next year, that it will not really involve the government or at least nothing on a high level.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Odds on jack's re-introduction being at a run-down bar in mexico half drunk with him sobering up in 5 minutes? Possibly as a result of him seeing something on tv, as well... involving a plot against palmer by the chinese commies and a statement by kiefer that not all chinese people are bad people.


----------



## oski87 (Dec 12, 2003)

pmyers said:


> you call that character development? If anything all they did was develop Palmer's character which is why I believe that Palmer will play a major role next year (not as Pres though).
> 
> I actually think that whatever the storyline is going to be next year, that it will not really involve the government or at least nothing on a high level.


Well, character establishment, anyway-- you're right-- a bit of a cartoon character, wasnt he? I could certainly see him and his nasty execution-orderin' henchman playing a central role, though.

Regarding Palmer, I thought I heard



Spoiler



Dennis Haysbert has a lead, or at least pivotal, role in some new show this year. Forget which one. No life insurance involved


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I think they need a woman president involved with jack to make things interesting


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Jeeters said:


> I took that as the data showing the missile being around that Nevada area at the time the PDA was destroyed. They then extrapolated from that point on and figured out it was heading to L.A. By the time they found the PDA and pulled the data from it, it was just about there.


Nah, chloe specifically said she had extrapolated the current position based on the previous track and it show the center as being southern nevada. Pretty damn fast 200 miles.


----------



## oski87 (Dec 12, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Nah, chloe specifically said she had extrapolated the current position based on the previous track and it show the center as being southern nevada. Pretty damn fast 200 miles.


Exactly-- extapolated CURRENT position based on PREVIOUS course and speed. If a train is heading north at a speed of...


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

oski87 said:


> [Grain of salt]
> 
> Look at a thermal map of the entire US-- shoot, look at an aerial photo of your hometown taken at night. Big blur of heat/light (whichever you're looking at). Heat is heat, and its not much of a stretch to think that a heat-shielded missile would blend in. If you dont believe that a missile could be shielded, do some research on some of the reasons why a 'star wars' missile defense would be pretty easy to counter (sheath the hot part of the missile in, say, anti-freeze...)
> 
> ...


Except for the fact that we already have technology to do this. We have satellites that do nothing but looks for heat blooms from rockets. We know in seconds every time a missle or rocket is lit off.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

oski87 said:


> Exactly-- extapolated CURRENT position based on PREVIOUS course and speed. If a train is heading north at a speed of...


I'm not clear what point you are making. The track showed the missle moving in a straight line. Standard trend analysis predicted it would be at the Las Vegas area as shown on Chloe's map. Nonetheless when the missle was shot down less than 5 minutes later if was over downtown LA. missle moving at 600 mph would only cover 1/4 of the distance in 5 minutes. At best it might be over the Mojave Preserve which is less than 1/2 to Barstow.


----------



## oski87 (Dec 12, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I'm not clear what point you are making. The track showed the missle moving in a straight line. Standard trend analysis predicted it would be at the Las Vegas area as shown on Chloe's map. Nonetheless when the missle was shot down less than 5 minutes later if was over downtown LA. missle moving at 600 mph would only cover 1/4 of the distance in 5 minutes. At best it might be over the Mojave Preserve which is less than 1/2 to Barstow.


The way I heard it was that Vegas was the position of the missile at the point when data became corrupted, which was an undetermined period prior to when Chloe saved the day.



IJustLikeTivo said:


> Except for the fact that we already have technology to do this. We have satellites that do nothing but looks for heat blooms from rockets. We know in seconds every time a missle or rocket is lit off.


Im not as up on miltary tech as I used to be, but arent those sattelites:

1. Looking for big ICBM's and
2. Looiking for launches from known missile locations?

I do not believe that a heat signature as small as what we saw is something that would be automatically detected. Please point me to reference info that would dispute this-- its a subject that I'm interested in


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

oski87 said:


> Well, character establishment, anyway-- you're right-- a bit of a cartoon character, wasnt he? I could certainly see him and his nasty execution-orderin' henchman playing a central role, though.
> 
> Regarding Palmer, I thought I heard
> 
> ...


FYI...



Spoiler



will debut midseason on CBS: "THE UNIT stars Dennis Haysbert ("24"), Scott Foley ("Felicity"), Robert Patrick ("The X-Files") and Regina Taylor ("I'll Fly Away") in an action drama that follows a covert team of special forces operatives as they risk their lives on undercover missions around the globe, while their families maintain the homefront, protecting their husbands' secrets. "


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

newsposter said:


> I think they need a woman president involved with jack to make things interesting


As long as she doesn't have a horseface and isn't annoying.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

A funny point I caught was when the Chinese intercepted the agent in San Diego and they have him in the car driving away, the Chinese baddy is telling the CTU agent they will make him talk. My wife and I said "Chinese Water Torture!" at the same time and <BANG> the scene cuts to the rain POURING down outside Naked Mandy's hideout apartment!

Fox better be careful about making the Chinese the bad guys or they'll lose Wal-Mart as a sponsor!


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Great ending to a great series!! It did seem a bit anticlimatic but enjoyable nonetheless. 

I couldn't believe the "you played a role" comment the wimpy prez gave to Palmer. You could just tell that Palmer wanted to *****-slap him right there. 

Naked Mandy is HOT HOT HOT!!! I'll have to check out L Word now to see her naked! 

I really liked the scene with Marwan hanging from the ledge. It's good to see a show where the man hanging from the ledge doesn't always get saved. Come to think of it, I can't recall a scene in any movie or show where the guy dangling pulls out a knife and cuts the guy trying to save him. Good stuff!

I actually thought Jack might really die. I didn't totally buy it but for a second I thought they might actually do it.

Loved the ending. Can't wait to see what they do with Jack next year!

BTW, here's my prediction for next year: (I'm not spoilering it because there are no facts to back this up. Just my opinion.)

Prez Palmer gets re-elected. He still has a term available. He uses his power to create a black ops team led by Jack. Naked Mandy runs around a lot in a white t-shirt with no bra. Good times for all.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Supfreak26 said:


> BTW, here's my prediction for next year: (I'm not spoilering it because there are no facts to back this up. Just my opinion.)
> 
> Prez Palmer gets re-elected. He still has a term available. He uses his power to create a black ops team led by Jack. Naked Mandy runs around a lot in a white t-shirt with no bra. Good times for all.


You fogrot about the climactic catfight with Kim in the rain. Don't forget the rain!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

dswallow said:


> After the frontal lobotomy, I suppose this is good television. But I missed having the frontal lobotomy -- I was out sick that day. Worst piece of crap in a long time; the only thing that made it better than 7th Heaven was that there was stuff regularly blown up.


Why would you watch it then?

Do you place so little value on your time that you value it at zero?


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

allan said:


> My prediction for next season:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Kim will return and we will find out she and Mandy are new best friends and like to have pillow fights and sleep overs.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> My prediction for next season:
> 
> Jack will be hiding in Mexico for the entire first episode. A crisis will arise that only Jack will be able to handle. This crisis will put the Chinese in danger as well as America. Palmer will make a deal with the Chinese that in exchange for full immunity, Jack will come out of hiding and save the day.


I don't know lots of time tends to pass between days in the show, so anything could happen... I mean one season he infiltrated and became a key member of a drug cartel and hooked on Heroin in his time off...

So I imagine he will do whatever is necessary in his downtime to faciliate the plot for next season.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

marksman said:


> Why would you watch it then?
> 
> Do you place so little value on your time that you value it at zero?


Well I'd already invested 22 other hours in the show, and it wasn't until I saw the finale episode that I was able to determine how much of a piece of crap it was. Otherwise how would I be able to provide an opinion -- people'd be whining about me giving opinions out of my ass.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

marksman said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Kim will return and we will find out she and Mandy are new best friends and like to have pillow fights and sleep overs.


Oooh me like me like! :up:


----------



## The_Real_Trebor (Oct 6, 2004)

marksman:
_"Kim will return and we will find out she and Mandy are new best friends and like to have pillow fights and sleep overs."_

Add Michelle to the pillow fight and have Behrooze as a window peeper shot dead by gun toting Chloe.

Oh...my imagination!

Trebor.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I think Kim (after moving to wisconsin) went off to London with some brit who wanted to do it with american trailer trash.


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

I really enjoyed the (majority of) the season finale. Although, we know no one ever lives "happily ever after" in the 24 'verse, I was cheering Tony's survival of Naked Mandy's kidnapping, but was totally sure, after 3 seasons of surviving on 24 (not to mention a severe head wound), Tony was to be taken out by Jack, shot by either a stray or trained bullet (to be determined next season by watching Edgar work a Zapruder film-like positioning of the magic bullet in the downstair's security cams) after all that other junk. 

Now THAT woulda been a classic. Alas, the producers failed us and didn't give us any true suspense within the last 20 minutes... 

*sigh*

Here's to next year's adventure (and hoping "Crazy Jack" returns to decapitate/maim tons of worldly citizens) in many different languages.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I solved the mystery of Behroooooz. 

I saw him and two friends sneaking into the movies in Sherman Oaks last night. Seriously. He's shorter in person and as my Partner pointed out, he has that "deer caught in headlights" look in person as well.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Did you say hi?


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

itsmeitsmeitsme said:


> This was my first year for 24. As far as I was concerned it was very entertaining television and thats why I watch TV..........to be entertained.


Me too. this is my first year to have a TIVO so during a football game last fall I saw the ad for the upcoming premier.... I TIVOed it and then told the wife that night 'I TIVOed this show.. I've never watched it, but everyone raves about it...' so we watched. They say if you watch you'll get hooked.. they were right. 

Now I need to go back this summer and watch the first 3 days to get caught up by January. lol.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

JimSpence said:


> http://www.mia-kirshner.com/photos/


I like the ones *HERE* better.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> Did you say hi?


Nah... he looked nervous enough about sneaking into the theater... besides, it's LA. You *never* say hello. They'll think you're a tourist.


----------



## keirgrey (Nov 20, 2001)

Supfreak26 said:


> Great ending to a great series!! It did seem a bit anticlimatic but enjoyable nonetheless.


This statement sums it up for me. The last half hour was just a letdown after so much action the rest of the season. I'm glad I wasn't the only one who heard "The Incredible Hulk" theme playing, although I was thinking more of Stewie Griffin.


----------



## footballdude (Apr 16, 2004)

chewbaccad said:


> C'mon... how much cooler would that episode have been if they'd played the ending Incredible Hulk theme music as Jack walked off into the sunrise?!?


That's EXACTLY what I was thinking.


----------



## bluenoise (Jun 10, 2000)

Behrooz is a member of TCF. Here's his avatar:










(Hi, Andrew! )

I thought Jack was listening not for the rain, but for the reverberation of the large room Mandy was in. As he kept turning it up, the more I could hear the large space. I was disappointed it was rain because I figured that reverb was added by the boys in post specifically for the story.

I was mildly disappointed that Marwan died thinking he was successful.

Here's how I wanted things to end with Bauer, Palmer, and Logan:

After Palmer's unsuccessful plea to Logan to save Jack, Palmer calls Jack and tells him to credit the whole embassy raid to President Logan. When the Chinese demand Logan's head, he can't deny it because it would show that he was not calling the shots all along anyway. He'd be between a rock and a hard place for sure.

I thought for sure this was Tony's last mission after the sappy music and tearful "be careful" before he headed out. I was glad he was not in the car (obvious to us too), but was disappointed the CTU head said, "Oops, end of mission, come home, Jack" the moment the car exploded. He should've trusted Jack's hunch in the same way he had previously.

Favorite conversation of the recent episodes (I watched the last four episodes last night, so they blur together):

Audrey: Does your way ever work?
Jack: You're still alive. Your father is still alive...

Awesome answers, Jack! Man, Audrey sure became a burden, both to Jack and to us viewers!

That was sure a small cruise missile. It's amazing they can cram 1500+ miles of fuel into that tiny package. As it took off, it reminded me of a space ship from one of those cheezy sci-fi movies of the distant past. The ones where the rocket is hanging from a wire, the smoke is going up and the sparks are falling down.

The ending made me think of The Fugitive. I'm guessing Jack will be a mercenary next season.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

bluenoise said:


> I was mildly disappointed that Marwan died thinking he was successful.


Ah, but just imagine him showing up at the gates of Paradise with a s&%#-eating grin on his face, expecting 70 virgins and all, and Allah scowls at him, says, "You blew it, jerk-wad!", and hurls him down into hell. Then imagine the look on his face.

Feel better?


----------



## bluenoise (Jun 10, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Ah, but just imagine him showing up at the gates of Paradise with a s&%#-eating grin on his face, expecting 70 virgins and all, and Allah scowls at him, says, "You blew it, jerk-wad!", and hurls him down into hell. Then imagine the look on his face.
> 
> Feel better?


Ah, yes! Thanks, Rob! :up:


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

Another thing I love about "24" is the casting. Kiefer Sutherland has gone out of his way to ensure that fellow Canadians are cast in the show. For some reason, I love Canadian actors and am happy to see so many of them on "24."

I'm also grateful to see that the show has given meaty roles to lesser known actors that would not be available on other Hollywood productions. In non-stereotypical casting, Daniel Dae Kim (now on "Lost") played CTU team leader Tom Baker on Days 2 and 3. This season, the CTU team leader was suspensefully played by actor Vic Chao as Agent Macallan. 

The fact that these characters (including Mandarin interpreter Melissa Raab, played by Gwendoline Yeo) did not have Asian-type last names indicates to me that these actors were hired because they were the best ones for the role and not because the producers felt they had to throw in a few minority actors in for color.

Bravo to Kiefer Sutherland and to "24"!


----------



## dvdapex (Nov 13, 2002)

Okay so my wife and I just finished watching Season 4. I had it recorded but never got around to starting it until the end of December 05 (It was pretty funny to watch it and see all of the commercials for "great new shows on Fox" that have been cancelled.). 

Anyway, I'd like to know what happened to Beruz (I don't recall how to spell his name) and the pilot of the stealth bomber. The pilot seemed to get mad and ended communications when Jack said something about his (the pilot's) sister. I kept waiting to find out that the sister was dead and the pilot knew Jack was lying, but I don't think anything came of this.


----------

